# 2013 Horse Goals for a soon to be newbie.



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Let's start with a little introduction:
My name is Trina and I live in Ohio. I do not currently, nor have I ever owned horses. I became interested in them when I was around 14 years old, I am now 18, and since then my interest has grown to what some might call an obsession. I fully intend to own and run a boarding/ training stable as my career. I graduated high school last year and plan to attend the University of Findlay as an Equestrian Studies and Equine Business Management major when I can afford the tuition. 


My reason for creating this journal is so I can have a more permanent way to write out my goals and also to possibly have other people to talk to about them and give me some support. And also a little accountability. 

My horse goals for 2013 are:

By April 30th:
I will have visited a local (ish, the closest one is seven hours away) Curly horse farm with my dad to see if he has an allergic reaction to them. 

For those of you who don't know, the Bashkir Curly horse is a breed of horse with a curly hair coat that (it is thought, though I don't believe it's actually been proven yet) is without the protein that causes an allergic reaction in allergy sufferers who are sensitive to horses. So, basically, many people who have mild to sever allergic reactions to horses, such as my dad, don't react to this breed. He has always liked horses, and my mom had them when she was younger and misses it. I, as you know, love horses. Once I discovered this breed in a magazine, and did a little research, I told my parents about them and they're both on board for testing the theory. If my dad doesn't react to them, this is the breed I will be getting once all my other goals fall into place. If he does react, we've decided I will still be able to have a horse, but with very strict rules about keeping horse hair in the house to an absolute minimum. 

By June 30th:
Finish our barn to home two horses comfortably. 
Our barn is actually a very large garage. I'm thinking it will take about $1,500 to redo the lower end of it to house horses, maybe more, but not much. 

By August 15th:
Have all stable supplies, or at least have it all ordered. 
(Pitch forks, wheelbarrow, leadropes, buckets ect.)

By November 1st:
By this day I want to either have a horse (or two, as my dad also wants one), be in the process of purchasing them or at least be in the position to do so. I know I won't automatically find the horse for me just because I have the money, but by this day I want to at least be able to. 

I know this is a long process, and there's a lot more involved than just the four goals I've stated. I do have a job and am doing my best to save every cent I possibly can, but if anyone has any tips for saving, or keeping these goals in mind when I'm tempted, I'd be more than happy to listen. 

Also, I'm going to start taking lessons very soon, I just have to find the right stable to go to. 

So, does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, the only thing I have to say is, you have a realistic short-long term goal... I think you can do it, best of luck to you!! :lol:


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you! I'm going to need a good measure of luck to make this happen.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I will check back and see how things are going. your determination is impressive.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you again. I'll do my best to keep you all posted. Right now I'm just trying to focus on scheduling a time to visit a breeding farm with my family to see if my dad has a reaction to these horses. The difficult part is being able to work around everyone's work schedules, but I'll figure something out.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I talked with my dad and we decided we would visit the breeding farm during the last week of April (right when my deadline is). We're going Thursday, getting a hotel and going to the farm on Friday morning. We have to get a hotel because it's such a long drive. And I have to wait until April because I have to save the money for a hotel, my dad has to give enough notice at work and because I also have to have the money for gas. I'm not complaining though. As long as it's done by the 30th, I'll be happy.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Made my fist deposit into my savings account today. It's not much, just $65, but hey, it's $65 more than I had yesterday


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

I've started looking into riding stables to take lessons at. The first one I called isn't doing lessons right now, but the owner said he planned on starting again in the spring. I'm not having much luck finding information on other stables though. I'll just have to keep looking!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You don't say your geographical area,so that limits us w/our answers. Are you looking at the notice boards at feed/tack stores? If you put up your own notice,maybe someone w/a Curly lives closer & you can find out how your Dad reacts to them. Any $$ saved can go in the horse fund & your days off can be saved for other reasons.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you Cacowgirl, I hadn't really thought of that, sadly, haha. I'll definetly check into it the next time I'm at the tack shop. I live in Ashtabula county Ohio, which is the northeastern corner of the State, right on lake Erie


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Just an update. It looks like I'm going to have to move back my goal for June 30th, to July 30th. This is the one goal that is dictated entirely by a large amount of money and unfortunately I am not getting as many hours at work as I had anticipated. My other goals will not be affected by this though, or at least I am going to try very hard to keep it that way. I still intend to finish the barn as soon as possible, but June 30th is no longer realistic, or a least at the moment. That may change, however, and if it does, I will definitely let you know!


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Also, I wanted to post these: 
Curly Horse | Bashkir Curly Horses | North American Curly Horses | Hypoallergenic Curly Horse
Home - American Bashkir Curly Horse Registry
For anyone who might be interested in learning more about the Curly horse. Both are very informative site.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Although this isn't really horse related it does somewhat affect my goals because it is money related. I just got back from the vet with my cat, Professor McGonagall, who showed up on our from porch on Christmas Eve. The point of the visit was to have her examined and then make an appointment to have her spayed. Unfortunately, that appointment is going to have to wait a few months because someone happens to be pregnant. The vet said it looks like she will only be having two to four kittens, probably within the next two to three weeks. Once she's finished weening them I can get her spayed which, from the estimate, will be quite expensive. The surgery is $150 and with the cost of all her vaccinations and such, her overall bill will be around $300 :/ I'm going to look into taking her other places to have the procedure done, but I do plan to get her vaccinations done at this office. Oh well. It's either have her spayed or deal with litters of kittens every year.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I've decided on a stable to start lessons at. I will be able to learn English as well as Western along with general horse care. I am hoping to start sometime within the next month, I just want to build up my savings a little more before I commit too lessons.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I gotta say, it seems like you've really thought this out. Congrats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you Phly. A lot of thought has definitely gone into this, and a lot of planning as well. I'm trying hard not to get discouraged and to keep my eyes on my goals. It's hard, but I am totally convinced that it's worth it.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I may soon be making a job change. Last year, my cousin went to Montana to work at a lodge just outside Yellowstone National Park. She went late in the season (she started in June and the season begins in May and runs to September) but she thoroughly enjoyed working there and is going again this year. I would be doing laundry for the lodge and she said it's normally 40 hours a week sometimes with overtime. They provide boarding, which is taken out of your paycheck. The main reason I am considering this is because the amount of time I'm putting in at the hospital is barely enough for me to cover all my expenses. I still live with my parents so I don't have to pay rent, but I do have to pay a cell phone bill, car insurance and pay for gas. I have very little left at the end of all this to put toward savings. At first I thought I was going to be making more, and I was to begin with, but I'm getting less and less hours and I need to find either a second job or just a different one entirely. 

If I do get a job out there, and if I apply it's pretty much a guaranteed thing, I would be making a great amount more and be able to come back with enough to get the barn finished and buy all my supplies at once. Of course this also means I wouldn't be able to get that done until September because I wouldn't even be here in June or July, but I'm willing to do this. 

I'm just not sure about it because it means having to leave my family and everyone behind for a whole summer, which I've never done before. I would have my cousin with me but I know myself well enough to know I would struggle with homesickness a great deal. I'm still deciding so I will let everyone know what I decide when I do. This all depends on wheather or not I can find a good job here.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I have decided to stay where I am at. Tomorrow I plan to call the place that I want to start taking lessons at to see if the owner is going to start them soon. I've been working on building up my savings and I'm getting better at not spending money unless I need to but I still need more discipline. I'm still looking for a Curly farm to visit, or looking into finding someone around me who owns one to see if my dad and I are allergic. I'll let you know how that goes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Also, whether or not I can start lessons right now, I do plan to make an appointment to visit the farm I will be taking lessons at to see the place and meet the trainer. Any suggestions on what to look for or what to ask about? 
Excuse my ignorance, but I've never done this before :/


----------



## evensteven (Mar 16, 2013)

Ask things like, how long are the lessons, how much they cost, what kind of horses do they board, who else rides during lessons. 
Hope it helps, because I've only been riding for a few years now! Good luck by the way!

Oh and look at the conditions of the barn and horses. Are they skinny, overweight or just right? How do the horses act? Check out how big the place is. The barn I ride at has around 4-7 acres I think. But no indoor arena. What kind of barn is it? Do they show? If so, then what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Lessons are an hour long at $35 an hour for a one on one lesson. They have 32 acres and at least one indoor arena, maybe two. I talked to the owner/trainer once before and I know he competes in Mounted Shooting and he wants to start hosting shows and clinics for it at the barn.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I just called and talked to the owner. He said they are getting closer to giving lessons again but not quite there yet. He said once the weather warms up a little more they will start and to call back in a couple of weeks. I'm excited!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi! I see you're in Ashtabula! I'm in Erie! I'm also trying to start lessons soon...there's one on Craigslist with a decent website that I was thinking of calling. They are 35 an hour, or 100 for a pack of four, prepaid lessons. 

Anyways, /wave. I wish I could give you a horsey fix, but all I have here are my two rescue shetlands, not much good to ride hehe. xD My BO is really nice too, but I think it's a little far to board at when you do get horses, if you plan on boarding, didn't see. She's always taken care of my guys. =P


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Good luck finding a place to start lessons! 
No, I don't plan on boarding, I'm going to be keeping my horse with me


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, it's official. I got my information in the mail yesterday a I leave Thursday to head out to Montana for five months. I'm excited but nervous. I've never been away from home for more than two weeks. But I'm super excited that I get this opportunity. Not to mention that when I come back I'll have enough saved up to get the barn done and get my first horse!


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Wow congrats on such a fabulous opportunity! I am green for you lol. I would LOVE to work in Montana for a few months...sounds like heaven.  

Best of luck and hope you are able to get some lessons or something while you're there. Keep us all posted of course....with pics!  I'm sure you'll have a great time after the initial homesickness/shock gives way.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks you! I'm definitely going to be taking tons of pictures! And I'm hoping to find a place to take lessons while I'm there. At the very least I'll be taking a few guided rides through the park. I'm hoping to get my cousin over her fear of horses this summer, so maybe I could convince her to come with me. The best part is being an employee of the park you get discounts on attractions like trail rides  

The homesickness is definitely what I'm dreading most. I'm sure it's going to hit me hard. It hasn't really sunk in that I'm leaving yet, but I'm sure in the morning as I'm loading my bags it will hit me. I've never been away from home for so long! But I'm sure it won't take long for me to get over. I mean, I'll be in what I believe is the most beautiful area in the entire country! So it shouldn't take much to distract me.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, everything in Montana is going well. Yesterday I was in the saddle shop in town and I was talking to the woman running it and a couple women who were there shopping. Come to find out the younger woman runs a horse rehab 36 miles up the road. I asked if they were looking for volunteers and she got really excited and gave me her information and I told her I would probably come up sometime next week to start volunteer work! I'm very excited that this opportunity presented itsself. It's going to be a great chance to get some experiance. They also give riding lessons and if all goes well I'll be able to start soon. If anyone is interested the website is montanaawareness.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I am unexpectedly back in Ohio again. And had to use all my savings to get back here. I'm currently in the job market and was taking lessons from a friend of mine who competes a lot but she is going in for surgery and won't be able to ride again until early December. My life has basically come to a stand still where horses are concerned. At least until I can find a ob and start lessons at a stable. I know what barn I plan to go to and have talked to the owner, but it's not easy to find work around here, unfortunately. I'm trying hard not to get down about all this, but given the circumstances, it's a little difficult. I'll be sure to give everyone an update when I manage to find work, though!


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay, so I just got a call about 30 seconds after that last post. I now have a job, one night a week, 10 pm to 7 am at a gas station. One day a week isn't much, but I'm only about 10 or 15 minutes away from this place, so it won't cost me much in gas. It's not that great, but it's an improvement from 10 minutes ago


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

On a somewhat unrelated note that I didn't want to start a new post on, does anyone know much about the University of Colorado's Equine Science program? Has anyone gone to the University or know anyone who has? I requested information and looked into their website, but it doesn't offer much info about the program. Any information would be appreciated. I'm looking into possibly going there...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I attend the University of Colorado at Boulder. What sort of information are you looking for?


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I looked at their page on the website and all it really said was they have a hands on and scientific focus. It doesn't go into if there are riding classes required, what's required to get into the program, things like that. They don't show a list of the classes you would take in the program. Some colleges with equine programs that I've looked into have horses at the school and some require you to bring a horse, but it doesn't specify if you do there or not. 

Are you in the equine program or something else? If so, what is their program like?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I'm in something else.

I'll be honest with you. Equine Studies really aren't the way that I would go. What are you wanting to do with the degree? If you are wanting to be a vet, it's the wrong program. If you want wanting to do something else (breeding, training, etcetera), then this isn't the direction I would go. I would get a degree in business management, and then spend your time working with individuals that are known in the horse community. If you are looking to work with Arabs, seek out a reputable Arab breeder. If you want to teach/compete in Hunter/Jumper, find a proven Hunter/Jumper trainer. This will get you much, much further in the industry, because you will actually be making a name for yourself in the community.

Furthermore, the University of Colorado is an Arts and Sciences school, not really an Ag school. If you are hellbent on an Equine Studies program, I would probably suggest Colorado State University. It is located in Fort Collins and has a fabulous vet program, plus are known for their work with horses. Overall, it is not as good of a school as CU, but it is cheaper and more suited for your purposes.

If you are absolutely gung-ho on CU, then contact them for more information. That is where you will get a list of required classes.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey. Just read the whole post. I'm sorry things haven't worked out yet but I'm impressed with how mature and sensible you seem! Good luck with everything and I love your cat's name!


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sorry, I meant Colorado State.


----------

